# Ovulation symptoms are the same as early pregnancy, grr!



## minties

Just a small moan I guess. My ovulation symptoms are exactly the same as my early pregnancy symptoms:

sore breasts
cramping
peeing constantly
aches and pains down below
nausea

But it's ovulation, as positive OPK and lots of egg white CM. Besides I haven't had sex in 8 days :haha:. And negative HPT this morning.

I know this is WTT and not TTC, but anyone else find their body is like that as well?


----------



## YoungOptimist

Yes! It is so awful. I'll be complaining about my sore breasts and then OH will ask me if I think I could be pregnant and of course I will say no but, then the broody part of me will keep over-thinking and wishing. I have to restrain myself from POAS. I wish that there was a button that would light up as soon as you concieve. :winkwink:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I found it all to be similar when I was trying once, but didn't concieve :o


----------



## clarsair

Yep, I've wasted so many pregnancy tests because of this!


----------



## sunshine82

im the same I have spent a fortune on tests because of the very same thing!


----------



## Dimples81

i think when you want to be pregnant as well and you are looking for potential signs you notice them even more than you would if you weren't wishing for it. I would absolutely be over the moon if we had an accident. I was convinced i was pregnant last weekend and had a massive cry when AF came.


----------



## YoungOptimist

Dimples81 said:


> i think when you want to be pregnant as well and you are looking for potential signs you notice them even more than you would if you weren't wishing for it. I would absolutely be over the moon if we had an accident. I was convinced i was pregnant last weekend and had a massive cry when AF came.

Aww, I know how you must have felt hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I completely agree though, you pay so much more attention to your body when you want to become pregnant.
Just think about how great it will feel to be healthy and pregnant when the time is right though and how successful you will feel for waiting. That's the only way I can keep my sanity.
:hugs:


----------



## nickibrum

Dimples81 said:


> I would absolutely be over the moon if we had an accident. I was convinced i was pregnant last weekend and had a massive cry when AF came.

This is the reason why Im so broody now- i thought there was a slim chance of my being pg 6 months ago. I had a massive cry too after POAS and since then im baby mad. :cry:

I have 20 pills left and then i should be able to comment on here properly. As yet i dont have a clue what my body is going to do. lol


----------

